
Show HN: Automating Web page screenshots with PhantomJS and Python - yaph
https://github.com/yaph/webshots
======
mooreds
Can I ask what you use it for? Regression testing? A web directory?

~~~
yaph
One use case is to create lists of web pages, similar to a category listing in
a directory. Another thing I want to do is process the images for color
information and see if I find something interesting.

